# 地道 / 道地



## student7

What does 地道  mean in the following context? I cannot this adjective in my dictionary, which was made in Taiwan. 
My dictionary shows that 地道 is a noun, whose meaning is an underground tunnel. What the adjective di4dao4 mean?

我觉得龙井茶很地道.


----------



## viajero_canjeado

In Taiwan the correct word is 道地。地道 is the mainland pronunciation. It means "authentic, genuine, local, the real thing", or something along those lines~


----------



## Miyazakehime

I give you a website which is very useful for Chinese study.

check the entry 地道 on this site
http://www.zdic.net/cd/ci/6/ZdicE5Zdic9CZdicB031308.htm

and 道地
http://www.zdic.net/cd/ci/12/ZdicE9Zdic81Zdic9350768.htm


----------



## Youngfun

In Mainland, as far as I know 道地 is used only for Chinese traditional medicines: 道地药材。


----------



## SuperXW

viajero_canjeado said:


> In Taiwan the correct word is 道地。……


I heard of this too. But I wonder whether a Taiwanese really speaks in this way? "我觉得这龙井茶很道地。"
Also I wonder how Hong Kongers would say?


----------



## viajero_canjeado

請問，你的質問是台灣人會不會用『道地』這個詞，還是會不會用它來形容茶? 前者，答案是絕對會。後者我也不大清楚。平常聽見那個字時，是用來形容人家的風格、穿著或腔調~


----------



## Miyazakehime

我觉得地道和道地都不是什么很偏的词啊，也不是方言啊


----------



## Youngfun

根据百度百科，这种“道地”的用法是对的：


> 2. 真正是有名产地出产的。


http://baike.baidu.com/view/889724.htm

我会理解成“在杭州西湖生产的龙井茶叶，而且品质比较好的”。


----------



## fashionjewelry

地道Say more is the north of China, 地道 meaning is honest honesty  我觉得龙井茶很地道.Meaning is very good, very good


----------



## SimonTsai

[Moderator's Note: Split from this thread]


raymondaliasapollyon said:


> 不地道的北方普通話


By the way, is 地道 a normal word in Mandarin?

地道: an underground tunnel
道地: authentic and idiomatic


----------



## raymondaliasapollyon

"地道" 是大陸用語


----------



## retrogradedwithwind

道地和地道，应该都挺常见的。不过我听得更多的，是地道。


----------



## philchinamusical

raymondaliasapollyon said:


> "地道" 是大陸用語


在大陆这边，“地道”和“道地”一定情况下可以换用，但是上海话里是“道地”。


----------



## hx1997

地道 (dìdào, ㄉㄧˋ ㄉㄠˋ): an underground tunnel
地道 (dìdao, ㄉㄧˋ ˙ㄉㄠ): same as 道地


----------



## fyl

In mainland Mandarin, I believe 地道 is more common.
The first time I heard 道地 was in college, watching a TW program over Internet. That word was definitely alien to me at that time. So, I'm sure 道地 never appeared in the textbooks my school used, or in any TV program I watched while I was a child.

As hx1997 said, the tone is critical if you want to distinguish 地道(idiomatic) from "an underground tunnel". Both words (4th tone and neutral tone) exist in 现代汉语词典.
地道(idiomatic) is among the words that must be pronounced with a neutral tone in 普通话水平测试.


----------



## philchinamusical

道地_互动百科


----------



## brofeelgood

There's a bunch of these AB vs BA words. For example, there's (to me):

地道 instead of 道地
熊猫 instead of 猫熊
宵夜 instead of 夜宵
both 素质 (Mandarin) and 质素 (Cantonese)
both 要紧 (Mandarin) and 紧要 (Cantonese)


----------



## Skatinginbc

Personally, I prefer 道道地地 (收錄於漢典和國語辭典) over 地地道道 (辭典未收錄).
道地:
宋.嚴羽《滄浪詩話》市縑帛者，必分道地.
元.無名氏《百花亭》這菓是家園製造，道地收來也。
明.凌濛初《初刻拍案驚奇》老和尚在裡頭看見徒弟引得個小夥子進來，道：『是個道地貨來了。』
豐子愷 (浙江石門縣人)《勝利還鄉記》旁邊不相識的人，看見我們這一群陌生客操著道地的石門灣土白談話

地道:
老舍 (北京滿族正紅旗人)《趙子曰》地道西口老羊皮。
錢鍾書 (生於江蘇無錫, 長居北京, “南饒北錢”, “北錢”就是北京的錢鍾書) 《圍城》覺得她口音不夠地道。

懷疑"地道"是不是從北京傳遍北方, 終至全國各地?


----------



## SimonTsai

brofeelgood said:


> 要紧 (Mandarin) and 紧要 (Cantonese)


緊要 is also used in Mandarin, as in 緊要關頭.


hx1997 said:


> 地道 (dìdào, ㄉㄧˋ ㄉㄠˋ): an underground tunnel
> 地道 (dìdao, ㄉㄧˋ ˙ㄉㄠ): the same as 道地


This makes sense. Thank you.


----------



## SuperXW

我在北京从没有听人说过“道地”……


----------



## brofeelgood

SimonTsai said:


> 緊要 is also used in Mandarin, as in 緊要關頭.


Indeed, but it's not freely interchangeable with 「要紧」 in all cases. For example, to downplay something's importance or impact, you'd say 「不要紧」 and not 「不紧要」 in Mandarin. The equivalent of that in Cantonese or Hakka is 「唔/冇緊要」, hence the AB-BA comparison.


----------

